# I asked for a Boat of the Ice Cream man



## dodo (31 May 2007)

I asked for a Boat from 2 different Ice Cream van men and all I got was ice cream in one with a choc flake and the other with cums, I remember a time when an Ice Cream Boat had been bought for me beacuse I was a good boy for my Mum again, meant having ice cream and many different fruits all together, it was wonderful. I asked where the fruit was on both occasions and both times they thought I was talking alien, but both time's I said I did not want the Boat thanks anyway unless you have fruit to go with it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 May 2007)

Perhaps you should consider valium instead.


----------



## z108 (31 May 2007)

I dunno. Drugs might be the cause of his problems in the first place


----------



## liteweight (31 May 2007)

Ice cream boats always had fruit, albeit tinned!


----------



## dodo (31 May 2007)

liteweight said:


> Ice cream boats always had fruit, albeit tinned!


Tinned but nice, I really do feel life is changing and not always for the best, I will on Bank Holiday  Sunday make my own Ice Cream Boat and I will love it


----------



## Cahir (31 May 2007)

Never heard of an ice cream boat.

Cums????


----------



## efm (31 May 2007)

Cahir said:


> Never heard of an ice cream boat.
> 
> Cums????



Yeah...my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Purple (31 May 2007)

sueellen said:


> Perhaps you should consider valium instead.





sign said:


> I dunno. Drugs might be the cause of his problems in the first place


----------



## Jock04 (31 May 2007)

I don't recall the guy who started the thread "whatever happened to sweets?" being ridiculed in this way. 

Is there something we should know here?


----------



## tallpaul (31 May 2007)

I think the time of posting may have had an influence on the 'lack of focus' in the original post...


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2007)

dodo said:


> Tinned but nice, I really do feel life is changing and not always for the best


Indeed - no fruit in ice cream boats is symptomatic of a breakdown of society in _Ireland_.


----------



## ney001 (31 May 2007)

I got one a few weeks ago from the ice cream guy who parks in Glendalough at the entrance to the round tower.  - Gotta love boats much better than screwballs!


----------



## Purple (31 May 2007)

dodo said:


> Tinned but nice, I really do feel life is changing and not always for the best


There were warning signs like this before in history... the Romans ignored them though.


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2007)

ney001 said:


> Gotta love boats much better than screwballs!


Do you get cums with those?


----------



## elefantfresh (31 May 2007)

Screwballs had a bubblegum in the bottom i think.


----------



## Vanilla (31 May 2007)

We've established then that an ice-cream boat is an icecream served with tinned fruit. So what are cums?


----------



## mf1 (31 May 2007)

I have to say they sound rather rude! 

Would it be the crumbs like you used to get on the Brunch Ice cream bar? 

mf


----------



## Purple (31 May 2007)

Vanilla said:


> So what are cums?


 I'm not sure I want to know; it could put me off ice cream!


----------



## Vanilla (31 May 2007)

mf1 said:


> I have to say they sound rather rude!


 
Well, how bad could it be given that you get them in a public park? Oh right, well...


----------



## MandaC (31 May 2007)

You all must have been posh.  We could never afford boats,  kids next door were always getting boats from "Big Ben" (our favourite ice cream man) and eating them up into our faces.  Those boats had tinned fruit, three lumps of ice cream and loads of raspberry sauce in a red plastic boat with a plastic spoon(well not a proper plastic spoon, but a square little thing)

We had to settle for the screwballs, which were the ones with the chewing gum at the end.


----------



## dodo (31 May 2007)

Cahir said:


> Never heard of an ice cream boat.
> 
> Cums????


Sorry Gums


----------



## ClubMan (31 May 2007)

And why did (do?) ice cream men have such dodgy names: _Big Ben, Mr. Whippy _etc.? Puts the "mind that child" warning on the back of the van in a new light...


----------



## DaveD (1 Jun 2007)

"Big Ben", "cums", "screwballs" ?


----------

